# kumusta



## leoman

Hi, Im newbie here. Im trying 2 learn tagalog by "learning thru filipino songs" (which i like listening).
But d problema is i dont quite understand its meanings, coz i find
words written in tagalog (when translated to english) is "somewhat upside down".

And here i go.......after 1/2 century on this earth ...... i going 2 learn a new language.

Hope, i can get help & assistance here. .... salamat po, ingat


Regards,
leo


----------



## Sinshana

Hello and welcome to Tagalog and Filipino Language, leoman . I'm also a Junior Member, but I come here to help those like you to learn the Filipino language and at the same time sharpen my mastery on this rich language.

I hope you find my assistance helpful  Glad to have you aboard!


----------



## Scherle

Welcome to the forum leoman. 

By the way, "kumusta" is not a tagalog word.  The Tagalog translation of "how are you?" is kamusta ka na? 

Kumusta is a Pampanggo word.  Pampanggo is one of the dialect use here in the Philippines.

Just so you know.  I hope it helps!


----------



## leoman

Hi Sinahana & Leigh. Thx 4 d welcome. 
Im sure there's many tagalog i can learn from u guys/gals. 
maraming salamat.
Say Leigh, When i 1st learn d "basic tagalog" words, i was taught/told, kumusta ka (though "ka" may be  omitted) meaning "how are u".
So, now i learnt this word's a Pampanggo's dialect.

Further to that, is Pampanggo's dialect originated from Pampangga? This is where i learnt my 1st few tagalog basics. Thanks for your help.


----------



## niernier

As far as Tagalog is concerned, kumusta is a basic Tagalog word. You can't actually tell if it's from Kapampangan language because this word, is found in majority of Philippine languages. What if I say it's also a Bicolano word? Well, just to be safe, call it a Filipino word. 

Oh, and and Pampanggo is not a dialect. If it's a dialect, a dialect of what? of Tagalog? I don't think so. Tagalog people don't understand this language. If I am not wrong the language is also called Kapampangan, the language spoken in the province of Pampanga.


----------



## apsicle

I agree with *niernier*. 

I never heard of the word Pampanggo. (this is the first time I heard that though) This is what I love in WR. You don't stop learning.  

Anyway, I grew up learning that the dialect/language used in Pampanga is called Kapampangan. Same terminology, if I may say, used to refer to people who reside in Pampanga or whose Family's roots originated in Pampanga. I'm just not sure if Pampangeños are acceptable to call people there.  

Your input *leigh1802* is highly appreciated that way we can all be enlightened. 

Thanks,
Aps


----------



## redmanPH

Hey, this thread got me interested, and I don't know if I should post a new one, so I'll just continue here.

Anyway I'm a Filipino too, but I always thought _kamusta/kumusta_ was a loan word from the Romance languages, specifically when the Spanish arrived (_¿Cómo está?_). Also related to that are the Italian _come va?_ and the French _comment vas-tu?_, all of which mean the same thing (how are you?)

Now I'm no linguistic expert (although I do take a keen interest), but based on what I know is that you just can't take seeming linguistic similarities for granted.

Thoughts?


----------



## walterhartmann

niernier said:


> Well, just to be safe, call it a Filipino word.


I agree, since I believe this word came from a language that had strongly influenced Tagalog.



redmanPH said:


> I always thought _kamusta/kumusta_ was a loan word from the Romance languages, specifically when the Spanish arrived (_¿Cómo está?_).



Et voilà ! You can't just ignore the similarities. I believe *kumusta* came from the Spanish _cómo está_, corrupted or bastardized, and then later on it became _kamusta_. Up to this moment, I still get annoyed when I hear people say _kamusta_ instead of _kumusta_ because I think it's wrong, you know. But come to think of it, we took it as our own, so why not change it a bit? Gotta shake off colonial mentality!


----------



## redmanPH

salamat!!!!!!!


----------



## walterhartmann

Walang anuman redmanPH! 
At sana naliwanagan ka, leoman.


----------



## Scherle

niernier said:


> As far as Tagalog is concerned, kumusta is a basic Tagalog word. You can't actually tell if it's from Kapampangan language because this word, is found in majority of Philippine languages. What if I say it's also a Bicolano word? Well, just to be safe, call it a Filipino word.
> 
> Oh, and and Pampanggo is not a dialect. If it's a dialect, a dialect of what? of Tagalog? I don't think so. Tagalog people don't understand this language. If I am not wrong the language is also called Kapampangan, the language spoken in the province of Pampanga.


 
I usually see kamusta in Tagalog instead of kumusta.  I stand corrected though. Now I know it should be kumusta. Thank you.

With regard to Pampanga is not a dialect.  It is actually considered dialect and as per google.com, it can be interchangeable to Kapampangan.


----------



## Scherle

apsicle said:


> I agree with *niernier*.
> 
> Anyway, I grew up learning that the dialect/language used in Pampanga is called Kapampangan. Same terminology, if I may say, used to refer to people who reside in Pampanga or whose Family's roots originated in Pampanga. I'm just not sure if Pampangeños are acceptable to call people there.
> 
> Your input *leigh1802* is highly appreciated that way we can all be enlightened.
> 
> Thanks,
> Aps


 
Yes, Pampangeños is accepted.


----------



## Scherle

Just an FYI, according to _www.tagaloglang.com__, _
 
*KAMUSTA* or *KUMUSTA*? The *word* comes from the Spanish phrase ¿Cómo está? The standard *Tagalog* spelling is *Kumusta*, but most Filipinos now *use Kamusta*.


----------



## idle

hmmm as far as I can remember, we used "kamusta" in the southern Tagalog region. haha but I guess it doesn't really matter.  I also believe kapampangan is a "dialect"


----------



## Scherle

idle said:


> hmmm as far as I can remember, we used "kamusta" in the southern Tagalog region. haha but I guess it doesn't really matter. I also believe Kapampangan is a "dialect"


 
Well, according to google.com Kapampangan and Pampango are interchangeable.


----------



## jeffnben

niernier said:


> As far as Tagalog is concerned, kumusta is a basic Tagalog word. You can't actually tell if it's from Kapampangan language because this word, is found in majority of Philippine languages. What if I say it's also a Bicolano word? Well, just to be safe, call it a Filipino word.
> 
> Oh, and and Pampanggo is not a dialect. If it's a dialect, a dialect of what? of Tagalog? I don't think so. Tagalog people don't understand this language. If I am not wrong the language is also called Kapampangan, the language spoken in the province of Pampanga.


 
Let’s not get into semantics people, KAPAMPANGAN is technically a language but officially a dialect but that not what’s important to the people learning Filipino. Let’s just help mga kaibigan(friends) to learn to speak the language.


----------

